# Is it possible to get a nice round bum on a TB??



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

It all depends on the horse, some are built for it others aren't. Most TB's do not have nice round rear ends  however some do

this is my old girl, most who saw her thought her a warmblood or quarter horse and were astonished when I told them she was a tb.









I guess what I'm trying to say is that you can only work with what you've got, trotting up hills and deep water work is great for building up but muscle.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Frog. Wow that horse does not look like a TB at all! She has a gorgeous bum. Hehe. 

Unfortunately I don't really have access to water or hills. Is there anything else that will help?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Is there anything else that will help?


Yup.

http://www.usdf.org/halloffame/inductees/profiles/keen.asp


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

I've heard that feeding them extra so they are are a little on the fat side, but not too much. And also trotting and cantering up hills.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

sempre_cantando said:


> I've heard that feeding them extra so they are are a little on the fat side, but not too much. And also trotting and cantering up hills.


i agree, my gelding has the same problem but as long as i feed him extra and do LOTS AND LOTS of trotting which is the best it builds up their croup a lot. My tb now looks like a wb! lol


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for your input guys!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

we have a TB at our farm that gets literally no exercise except running in the pasture and he has a wonderful round butt. He is fed lots of hay and really good feed, but I think he is probably a bit heavy and he also probably just put together that way, but yes TB can have nice butts


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

She can have mine, I got it by sitting on it a lot :lol: Sorry had to say it :roll:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Vida you are comic relief! I hate missing any of your posts!


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

You could also try pole work. Using cavaletties at their highest so that the horse has to pick up it's legs. I guess the main ingredient is engagement, if the horse is using it's butt, then it will gain tone.


Vida you're a hoot


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Haha Vida!

Thanks again for all your suggestions.


----------



## PasDeCheval (Aug 17, 2008)

Do you have any hills around where you ride? if you do you can work on uphill work which will improved the bum muscles! I have the same problem as you, my TB has a teeny butt but were working on beefing it up!
PasDeCheval


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

grooming it lots with a rubber curry should help a little


----------



## knaskedov (Jul 24, 2008)

I agree with those who say to feed more. 

My tb got about 19 pounds of food a day, he is finally to the point where I could cut down. When I got him he was really skinny, he had only been used for trail riding and was on a hay diet. I've been feeding him sweet feed, senior feed, whole oats, alfalfa/bermuda pellets (full scoop each) and 2 flakes of alfalfa a day (and a bunch of supplements). 

I also ride the s..t out of him. This is what he looks like now: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2698022578/


----------



## ScarlettPompey (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Jubilee Rose,

I have an ex racer, and we she first arrived she had no top line to speak of! She particularly lacked any muscle around her 'butt'!

I found a combination of the following has developed her... she's short-coupled and looks a complete power-house these days!

1. Fed her extra (in line with everyone else's advice!). Important with most thoroughbreds though, is not to feed them with a mix too 'heated'. They tend not to need any more buzz!

2. Lots and lots and lots of trotting work. This also helps with balance and straight movement.

3. Ensuring that she is riding correctly to the bit - I think this is the most important part. Lucy didn't correctly use her hind legs... going for the easier option of hollowing her back and trailing them. Rather than trying to get her to accept contract straight away, I taught her firstly to balance herself and work straight then how to stretch down to the bit (nose down to her knees, almost), which stretches her top line and helps her to step under.
This exercises the haunches and helps develop muscle tone.

4. Using massage after exercise. Although this doesn't strictly build up muscle, it helps tired muscles to recover and be ready for the next training session. It also helps to check for any knots in the muscle or muscle development that's 'one-sided'.


----------



## ScarlettPompey (Oct 14, 2008)

Just want to add to point 3... on the stretching exercise...

After getting the horse to stretch down to the contact (not leaning) apply leg aids, this should automatically bring the hind legs under and consequently the head up.

Many people make the mistake of using their reins only to create contact.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

i agree with scarlettpompey. work long and low, ask the horse to step under itself and engange her rear end when in all paces. i know alot of tbs have this problem i think its a breed characteristic but can be changed. 
hows it coming along?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I think it has a lot to do with breeding. My boy doesn't, this is about as round as it's gonna get.









However this is my mare, worked half as much


----------

